# Geauga Co. Indoor Archery Range



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

I wish to Invite the members of O.G.F. to join us at the Archers Club in Middlefield Dec. 2 at 2:00 for a grand tour and a chance to try out the 30 lanes of up to 30 yrd's 3-D targets a gaming area filled with family oriented activities,too much to list and 24 hr access . If you can't make it on Sunday but still like to check it out No Problem! I go there quite often and can meet you some time to give you a tour. worth the Drive from anywhere in N.E Ohio . P.M me or Email for more Info. Mike


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you have a place where we can scope in our guns?


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

I think great lakes has such a place give them a call! Mike


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Geauga Bowmen Archery Club holds 3-D shoots the first week end of the month sat & sun April 5-6 is a traditional shoot for longbows & Recurves and anyone who may be Interested in trying it out.they are a Family oriented organization Open to the Public, with FREE loaner equipment available! Mike


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Is It possible to give the address or where it is located in Middlefield.Maybe a link to a Map. I have heard about this place for over year now but no one ever tells where its located. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Geauga Bowmen is located on Sperry rd just north of Mayfield rd.
top gun is located on 87 in middlefield . 
You can call Greatlakes Outdoors for Info(440) 632-9151
they have a fishing department also!


----------

